# Matted Fur



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

I noticed a few days ago that Mak's fur is matted in some places... I thought these were new developments but according to my foster they've always been there. I think before his fur was so raggedy that you couldn't tell what was matted and what was just poorly groomed, but now that he overall looks better the matted bits are much more apparent (hence why I just noticed them). 

So, how do I get rid of these matted tufts? They're not very big, about 1 inch of clump, but I don't think they're going to go away on their own, especially since Mak is not a fastidious groomer. Can I simply cut them off using scissors? Will that hurt him or cause any lasting damage to his coat? Any tips will be appreciated  Mak is divine about undergoing uncomfortable situations (ie getting his nails cut or fingers feeling his teeth etc) but these seem to hurt him when prodded at.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella is wonderful at letting me get most matts out. I do have to cut some. If it's close to the skin, take a comb, stick it between the matt and the skin, and cut on the matt side of the comb. If she gets really bad ones (mostly in the summer), I leave them for her groomer, who can magically comb anything out, no cutting.

So much for "Birmans don't matt." Cinderella didn't get the memo.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Where are his mats? I find my longhairs (_and my shorthairs with health problems_) tend to mat behind their elbows and sometimes in their 'pants' ... the hair at the backs of their thighs. Other common areas are behind the ears, sides of the neck, shoulders and at the top/sides of their hips. Usually, the upper mats are caused by US, from ruffling and scrubbling the hair in swirls and NOT petting or combing our fingers through their fur in the direction of the hair growth. Mats and snarls seem to be more prevalent during shedding-season (_spring/fall_) and if the cat isn't feeling well and is shedding excessively and also not grooming. Sometimes "potty-patches" need to be shaved from the potty-area to help a kitty who doesn't groom fastidiously, or one who is a little overweight and can't comfortably reach the area to take care of business.

This is my fave mat-grooming tool: 








It has short, curved teeth that have a razor's edge on the inner curve and as they comb through the mat, the razor-edged teeth cut through the mat and help to dislodge it.















I also have a "FurBuster" but I don't think it works well at mat-busting. It is GREAT at helping to remove loose hair during shedding time.


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to get one of those but they are fairly expensive, is there no other cheaper comb or way to de-shed a cat?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ShAzZa_UK said:


> ...but they are fairly expensive...


 :?: I agree that $30 is a bit much for the Furminator but $12 is reasonable for the mat cutting tool, and it (_or a similar version of it_) can be found at most pet stores. Cheapest of all would be using whatever brushes/combs you already have at home and using them regularly to prevent mats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella can be totally brushed out and matt-free one day, and a mess the next. I have no idea how it happens.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you for this very timely question. My furball Reeses has developed mats - mostly under her "arms" and between her legs. She has one on her neck that I worked on yesterday, but can't get out. Plus she's not very willing to be restrained for much of any grooming. Our vet would put her to sleep and shave her whole body which I think is overkill. And our local groomers also do dogs - she's terribly afraid of the barking. 

Heidi, I've been in all our local pet stores and haven't see the tool with the curved blades. Could you possibly post the brand name so I can search for it on the internet?

Thanks very much.


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

Heidi, found it on Amazon. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

cmw0829 said:


> Heidi, found it on Amazon. Thanks for the suggestion.


I'm glad you found it! Mine doesn't have a brand name on it and every time I want to suggest it to someone, I have to search for a pic of it in Google Images and keep typing in various titles (mat buster, cat razor brush, de-tangle comb for cats) until the pic finally comes up. It is tedious, but I eventually find it. 

Just now, I R-clicked to check the 'properties' of that photo and the link came up with Drs. Foster & Smith.


----------

